# The History of Lake Victoria



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I made this animated video showcasing the history of the ecological disaster that occurred in Lake Victoria. I also showcase my tank and fish in the video as well. I hope you enjoy, and if you see any problems please correct me if I am wrong about something.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

:thumb: 
Good job!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to make these videos. I found the one on Grand Teton being invaded by dumped aquarium fish very interesting as well.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make these videos. I found the one on Grand Teton being invaded by dumped aquarium fish very interesting as well.


Thanks, I have some more aquarium fish dumps I want to check out. I know of two more geothermal springs that have cichlid populations (well one I am unsure about) I plan to make videos when I go scuba diving at them. One has a population of Tilapia, and apparently Pacu, The other is really hot, Apparently in the 90s, but I was told it is a spot were people dump Oscars that outgrow their tanks. I also have a place where their are tropical marine fish in a geothermal saltwater spring, but those where purposely brought in as a dive site.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

That's cool, I'll be glad to watch them


----------

